# morocco and spain  .. best way to get to morocco from spain



## nerodog (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking  for advice on how to get to Morocco via Spain... what city has the best connections for a 3 day getaway  maybe ??  Is Madrid the best city to fly into from Boston ?? thanks.


----------



## IngridN (Jun 8, 2010)

After touring Spain in a rental car, we dropped the car off in Algecerias (sp?) and took the ferry to Morocco for a 3-day stay. It's been a number of years, but IIRC, it was a 4hr or so ride over to Tangier. Took the ferry back to Algecerias, the train to Barcelona, toured Barcelona for a couple of days then flew home to SFO.

Ingrid


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 8, 2010)

Pick up the Rick Steve's SPAIN book and he gives very clear, very easy to follow directions for ways to get there, where to park.....etc.   I think Algeciras and Tarifa are the most common points.  We used Algeciras also.


----------



## caterina25 (Jun 8, 2010)

The best city is Malaga,Spain, the Costa del sol. There is a day tour from The Marriott Marbella resort.You take a short bus ride and ferry strait to Morocco.It's a short and inexpensive trip from Malaga.From Madrid to Malaga there is a train or 50 minute flight.Depending on where you live I think Delta has a direct flight to Malaga(AGP) ,Spain.The flight from the east coast is during the week not week-ends.Good Luck


----------



## chriskre (Jun 8, 2010)

3 days in Morocco?

One was enough for me.  I did the tour from Marriott Marbella to Tangiers.  I don't recommend it too highly.  It's a tour to get you to buy rugs, saffron and leather goods all overpriced in Euros.  Food was awful.  :annoyed:  

I was literally attacked by paparazzi vendors and I was there in December which is considered low season.  It was scary.     Much worse than anything I've ever experienced in Jamaica, Mexico or any Latin American country.  

There is so much to see and do in Andalucia that I'm glad I didn't spend more than a day in Morocco.  I found the Moorish architecture much better kept in Spain than Morocco too.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh, I missed the part about 3 days.    Morocco is a love it or hate it kind of place.  Tangiers is like going to Tijuana or Jamaica x 20!   If you really want a multiple-day getaway in Morocco, I would probably suggest setting up a tour or a guide for yourself.    Look in guidebooks or online for private guides you could high.   Setting up any kind of group tour should be very easy at any travel agency in the Malaga area (and they're on every street corner there).   And you would probably want to stay far away from Tangiers.

We did the standard tour as a family (our kids were still quite young) and left Algeciras and landed in Ceuta then went on to Tetouan, not going to Tangiers at all.   I have lived in North Africa, but wouldn't have tried this with my kids in tow without a tour or guide.  The tour was ok but not great.   Looking back, we should have used one of the private guides recommended by Rick Steve's.   That's what I would suggest to do.


----------



## Carolinian (Jun 9, 2010)

I have done the ferry over from Algeciras, Spain to Tangier, which is okay for a day trip, but for three days, I think I would look at LCC flights to somewhere like Marrakech (sp?) which would be more interesting.  I suspect that EasyJet and others fly there from a number of European countries, not just Spain.

For guidebooks, I would look to Lonely Planet or Rough Guide.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 11, 2010)

A lot would depend on the traveler's comfort with independent travel. If comfortable, Carolinian's outline would work well. If one is uncomfortable, the day trip with like-minded people from the Marriott might prove better. We've gone of a 10-or 11 day lap of Morocco, then  on to Spain for a few more with Overseas Adventure Travel www.oattravel.com and enjoyed it immensely. Never saw Tangiers and that was OK by me. I've been to Tijuana. Another thought- Royal Air Maroc has tours from the US. Air inclusive. Having a native Moroccan guide added much to our experience. We camped 3 nights on the Sahara, visited Tuareg families in their tents, drank tea with middle class families in Essouira, explored casbas where Laurence of Arabia was filmed. A priceless experience. 

Best wishes for a memorable experience.

Jim Ricks


----------



## nerodog (Jun 13, 2010)

*many thanks*

Thanks for all the great ideas.. I have alot to look at now !!


----------

